# 2014 F10 Coding



## shimmers (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks to Shawn, got started on coding my 2014 F10 with E-Sys 3.23.4 and PSDzData 51.1. Interestingly many previously not activitated items were already activated in the 2014 model (e.g., HUD Entertainment Information, etc.)

What works great so far:

DVD In Motion: works great
Mirror/Window/Sunroof Close via FOB/CA: works great
Mirror/Window/Sunroof Close Delay: works great (set to 00)
Seatbelt Reminder Off: works great
Legal disclaimer: works great

What doesn't work yet:
Trunk Close via FOB/Trunk Button: FOB works, but Trunk Button near driver's boot does not work - press and hold the button will NOT close the trunk, but was this supposed to only work via the FOB trunk button???
Turnsignal on HUD: does NOT work - tried many times with the 3 settings mentioned numerous times on this board, but does not work

That's it so far. Tried the Internet / Browser coding but did not work and considering the difficulties with it, decided not to bother. Any help on the Turnsignal HUD issue would be greatly appreciated.

Anything else you all would recommend I test?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shimmers said:


> What doesn't work yet:
> Trunk Close via FOB/Trunk Button: FOB works, but Trunk Button near driver's boot does not work - press and hold the button will NOT close the trunk, but was this supposed to only work via the FOB trunk button???
> Turnsignal on HUD: does NOT work - tried many times with the 3 settings mentioned numerous times on this board, but does not work


Trunk should close with a short push of button. Did you activate hud blinkers from the idrive?


----------



## shimmers (Sep 3, 2004)

ap90500 said:


> Trunk should close with a short push of button. Did you activate hud blinkers from the idrive?


Trunk closes when I press the trunk button on the Key Fob. I thought that maybe it will close if I press the Trunk button on the driver's side lower boot area inside the car, but that does not work.

AS for HUD Turnsignal, I activated that option via coding, but that option does not appear in iDrive under HUD options.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

After activation of the trunk close by pressing the button on the driver's side you have to wait sometimes the hole night (sometimes only 30 min up to 3h). It will function after the car was in the "deep sleep" and not immediately after coding!

CU Oliver


----------



## nolonyc (May 18, 2012)

I didn't think you could do it from inside the trunk button. From the cheat sheet I was able to code the FOB and driver side door handle to close the trunk. What is the path to the module to get the trunk closing from the inside button?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nolonyc said:


> I didn't think you could do it from inside the trunk button. From the cheat sheet I was able to code the FOB and driver side door handle to close the trunk. What is the path to the module to get the trunk closing from the inside button?


HKFM => SCH_FBD - Close from Fob Button
HKFM => SCH_TOEHKI - Close from Driver's side Footwell Button


----------



## nolonyc (May 18, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> HKFM => SCH_FBD - Close from Fob Button
> HKFM => SCH_TOEHKI - Close from Driver's side Footwell Button


Oh yes I had that coded already. I got closing the windows and locking the car from driver door handle mixed up with this. I do remember this feature not working the day I coded it. I just tried it now and it works from the inside button. So it might need some time like milkyway said.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nolonyc said:


> Oh yes I had that coded already. I got closing the windows and locking the car from driver door handle mixed up with this. I do remember this feature not working the day I coded it. I just tried it now and it works from the inside button. So it might need some time like milkyway said.


It does need time, although the amount of time seems much shorter on new builds for some reason.


----------



## ssb-la (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Interesting finding with Language coding on my 2014 F10. I had coded to enable English_UK a few days ago by setting:

NU_NBT -> 3000 -> Language_English_UK -> Master
NU_NBT -> 3000 -> Language_English_US -> Nicht_Aktiv

Everything was working well. However, when I tried enabling Spanish or French through the Settings on the iDrive interface, I was no longer able to go back to English_UK.

By coding back to English_US I was then able to reselect English on the Vehicle Settings and then code back to English_UK.

Has anybody else experienced this? Did i miss anything in the initial Language coding that would have enabled me to go back to English_UK after switching to other languages (not that I plan to do it again...)?

Cheers,

ssb-la


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

shimmers said:


> Trunk closes when I press the trunk button on the Key Fob. I thought that maybe it will close if I press the Trunk button on the driver's side lower boot area inside the car, but that does not work.
> 
> AS for HUD Turnsignal, I activated that option via coding, but that option does not appear in iDrive under HUD options.


Did you get your turn signals working in the HUD?

I changed the following and got it working:
KOMBI => 3008 => HUD_PIA_BLINKER => aktiv 
KOMBI => 3000 => BLINKER_HUD_ENABLE => aktiv 
HU_NBT => 3001 => HUD_TURNSIGNAL => aktiv


----------



## shimmers (Sep 3, 2004)

joder said:


> Did you get your turn signals working in the HUD?
> 
> I changed the following and got it working:
> KOMBI => 3008 => HUD_PIA_BLINKER => aktiv
> ...


Got all 3 settings to aktiv but no blinkers.....


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

shimmers said:


> Got all 3 settings to aktiv but no blinkers.....


You may need to go to Settings>HUD in iDrive and activate the turn signals feature.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Or you have the multifunction cluster 6WB. 

CU Oliver


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

ssb-la said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Interesting finding with Language coding on my 2014 F10. I had coded to enable English_UK a few days ago by setting:
> 
> ...


When you code to English_UK it changes the way the destination address is entered and when in the USA the Nav doesn't work correctly and theres is no way around this


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

skalberti said:


> When you code to English_UK it changes the way the destination address is entered and when in the USA the Nav doesn't work correctly and theres is no way around this


What do you mean the Nav doesn't work correctly?

I did this change in my 2014 M5. The Nav works fine. I used it to go to the Fresh market and to go home today and worked flawlessly. Also address entry works same as before.

The only thing I found disruptive after the address change is that the Connected Drive option headings changed which is confusing till you figure them out. For example Concierge is now labelled as Info Plus. However the feature still works perfectly.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ssb-la (Oct 26, 2013)

Same here, on a 2014 528i the navigation entry and functionality work well, just with a British accent!


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

Stealth.Pilot said:


> What do you mean the Nav doesn't work correctly?
> 
> I did this change in my 2014 M5. The Nav works fine. I used it to go to the Fresh market and to go home today and worked flawlessly. Also address entry works same as before.
> 
> ...


Hit your voice command button and say "new destination" and watch what happens. No more one shot input of the address. Before I could just say 123 main street dallas texas and it would pull up the destination. For some reason in the UK voice she has you spell everything for the input. I've talked to others that have the same problem.


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

skalberti said:


> Hit your voice command button and say "new destination" and watch what happens. No more one shot input of the address. Before I could just say 123 main street dallas texas and it would pull up the destination. For some reason in the UK voice she has you spell everything for the input. I've talked to others that have the same problem.


Oh I never used that so it doesn't bother me. I always use the human concierge for address entry. It's much easier than dealing with voice recognition.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## samy_1985 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello. is it possible to code trunk release with key fob but with doors still locked?
thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

samy_1985 said:


> Hello. is it possible to code trunk release with key fob but with doors still locked?
> thanks


Yes, that is how mine works.


----------

